# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  How legit or safe would people advertising on CL be??

## Livingabetterlife

There are people advertising supplements on Craigslist. Theyll even provide a full list of goodies and prices, often times using WhatsApp. 

How could this be safe?? I dont understand

----------


## almostgone

I use CL, but only for plates, d'bells, etc.

----------


## wellshii

Its called hiding in plain sight.

But then again,its probably cops posting it to arrest dummies buying gear on cl.

----------


## Mooseman33

get ready for a bunch of pm. ignore everyone of them offering u steroids . be smart buddy, think about what he hell u are doing.
u can get bad stuff or arrested.

be smart

----------


## Mooseman33

^^^^^^^

Has to be the most useless post i have ever read on this site in over 15 years.

----------

